# Question re: appropriateness of blue shirt/contrasting white collar



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello all,

Was wondering if any of you could offer your thoughts on the following: Are blue shirts with contrasting white collar/cuffs appropriate only for business wear in the office, or are they also okay for things like cocktail parties and other formal social events, like graduations? 

Would very much like to start wearing mine more frequently, but if they're really only business attire for the work setting, then I guess I won't.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

I think these shirts are appropriate with a jacket and tie at any sort of function. Try them with a blazer and light colored slacks or a tan suit. You'll get some compliments no matter what the situation.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Like with many issues like this, I think the more appropriate question is how is this seen by the average person you are likely to meet at those cocktail parties and other social events. The mere fact that something may or may not be sartorially correct to a small number of folks who keep up with things like that is meaningless if you are at a party and nobody knows the "rule".

Personally I don't care for contrasting collars, but having said that, they seem just as appropriate to me in a social setting as they do in a business setting. At the same time, just about everybody I know that wears these type shirts only seem to wear them with suits and I think that is how most people view them; therefore, I guess using this logic if a suit and tie is appropriate for the setting, then so is the shirt. Otherwise, even if it is sartorially correct, people may not be aware of that if they think like the folks I know.

Cruiser


----------



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

Northeastern said:


> I think these shirts are appropriate with a jacket and tie at any sort of function. Try them with a blazer and light colored slacks or a tan suit. You'll get some compliments no matter what the situation.


Thanks for the response. You think even with a full on suit, they're okay for these types of functions?


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

cenelson43 said:


> Thanks for the response. You think even with a full on suit, they're okay for these types of functions?


Yes I do. A nice tan suit instead of the usual charcoal or navy fits perfectly at spring/summer functions.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Every so often I trot one out, but I always feel like an idiot, trying to be flashy. Why this does not prevent me from wearing madras jackets I don't know.


----------



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Every so often I trot one out, but I always feel like an idiot, trying to be flashy. Why this does not prevent me from wearing madras jackets I don't know.


Patrick--that's funny...I know what you mean. I guess that was my concern, but I'm going to make sure I throw one on more frequently anyways.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

Patrick06790 said:


> Every so often I trot one out, but I always feel like an idiot, trying to be flashy. Why this does not prevent me from wearing madras jackets I don't know.


My contrast collar shirts do feel a bit more costumey than usual, but if I pair them with fairly conservative suits or sportcoats then I don't feel so outlandish.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

What's wrong with a little variety now and again? I agree that they are fine for any coat and tie occassion. A bit flashy...but in an elegant sort of way--if that's not an oxymoron.


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

No intent to insult anyone, but for some reason those types of shirt make me assume someone is a jerk. Perhaps repressed memories from my days of working in NYC....

At any rate, I think that they're generally best suited for wearing to work at an investment bank. I wouldn't wear one to a social event.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Northeastern said:


> My contrast collar shirts do feel a bit more costumey than usual, but if I pair them with fairly conservative suits or sportcoats then I don't feel so outlandish.


That's very true. I have a blue bengal with contrast collar and cuffs. I also have a very heavy gold/yellow/red seven-fold tie and a blue pinstripe suit. If I wore them all together I'd look like Denny Crane/Dermot Desmond/Gordon Gekko/insert your own reference here. Whereas with a charcoal grey suit and a plain tie, I won't look like I'm trying so hard. At least until I'm a little older and the dementia kicks in (so I have an excuse) I'll stick with the latter.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

Well Done, Understated


Costumey


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I've never owned one but have given it some thought, lately. I'm not sure I'd be comfortable with one but it would add a bit of variety to my wardrobe. I'm still thinking about it; thus, the comments in this thread are very helpful.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Costumey? A jerk?

If anything, it's schizophrenic (sack suit with spread/french/windsor).

But I don't think it looks bad.



















JB


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> Costumey? A jerk?
> 
> If anything, it's schizophrenic (sack suit with spread/french/windsor).
> 
> ...


Is bipolar disorder Trad?

I don't think it looks bad either. Matter of fact, I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

for years, all of my shirts were like this. I think that when I next have shirts made, I will make a batch of shirts like this. I like them.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Several lifetimes ago, I wore a grey/white striped shirt with white tab collar and cuffs for my college graduation photos...with midnight charcoal suit and royal blue/dark red tie.

Didn't feel too strange at the time.

hbs


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Northeastern said:


> Well Done, Understated
> 
> Costumey


I don't see what the style of shirt being worn has to do with one being "understated" and one being "costumey". One has his jacket off and collar unbuttoned while the other doesn't. Couldn't you replace the shirt with any dress shirt and say the same thing? Just wondering how the style of shirt makes a difference here.

Cruiser


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I like the white collar, but find the white cuffs as well to be to much.

+1 for Gecko?


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

I wore a deep blue pinpoint with white spread collar shirt last week. Paired it with a charcoal grey sack and a red tie with small white polka dots. Received a complement from my boss on the combo.

In the right situation, it can look great. 

Best,

Ross


----------



## Beachcomber (Apr 6, 2008)

I have also thought the contrast collar shirt to be a little too much. They seem to be the staple of the Capitol Hill intern trying too hard to "look the part." The fact that Michael Douglas wore them in _Wall Street _adds to their vulgarity. I find them more acceptable without the contrast cuffs and certainly without french cuffs. That being said, I was so taken with the Pope's recent visit and tempted by the Golden Fleece Foundation sale last week, that I stopped into Brooks and ordered a Yellow oxford cloth shirt with a white club collar - reminiscent of the Holy See's flag. Someone (or possibly a robot) in North Carolina should be sitting down to sew it this week and I can't wait till it arrives. I ordered it without the contrast cuffs, without a pleat, and without a pocket - in traditional fit, of course. Also, it a fit of obsession with the club collar, I bought the blue striped one that J. Crew has on sale for $30. So in a few weeks I should be that proverbial trying to hard jerk with a contrast collar and if I happen to get up on the wrong side of the bed, I just may pin it with a vintage collar pin purchased for cheap on the Bay. Has anyone considered a contrast pocket on an OCBD? Could this be a way to GTH the venerable OCBD? Would it be sacrilegious?:idea:


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Green3 said:


> I like the white collar, but find the white cuffs as well to be to much.


I'm not so sure about this. There's a local TV host here who does without the white cuffs but always has the white collar. Yes, it's more understated - to a degree - but I personally find that it is unbalanced. I keep expecting to see white cuffs but... nothing! Maybe it's the host himself, but I can't help feeling a little seasick when I see it :icon_smile:


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> I don't see what the style of shirt being worn has to do with one being "understated" and one being "costumey". One has his jacket off and collar unbuttoned while the other doesn't. Couldn't you replace the shirt with any dress shirt and say the same thing? Just wondering how the style of shirt makes a difference here.
> 
> Cruiser


I was thinking more of the patterned shirt and loud tie as an example of how a contrast collar shirt can easily add to an already busy look. That and my 2 minute Google image search turned up only photos of Gekko with no jacket.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Rossini said:


> I'm not so sure about this. There's a local TV host here who does without the white cuffs but always has the white collar. Yes, it's more understated - to a degree - but I personally find that it is unbalanced. I keep expecting to see white cuffs but... nothing! Maybe it's the host himself, but I can't help feeling a little seasick when I see it :icon_smile:


To me, the contrasting collar and cuffs should be the same. I, too, think it looks unbalanced to have the collar contrast but not the cuffs.


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*contrast-*

at one time I might of liked it-even wore one as a gift in mid 80's now it just seems a bit over the top


----------



## Beachcomber (Apr 6, 2008)

That's interesting. The salesman at Brooks advised me that it was more appropriate to have the contrast cuffs as well, but I see that Press carries a contrast club collar without the contrast cuffs and I saw some Civil War era photos somewhere on the forum of men wearing the contrast collar without contrast cuffs and that gave me all the evidence I needed to convince myself that I was getting something authentic and proper (i.e, trad). Either way, I still like them without the cuffs. Maybe it has to do with the fact that I can see the cuffs and am thus always aware of them, whereas since I don't see the collar, I can be just as comfortable in the shirt as I am in a blue OCBD. The cuffs make me feel as if I am wearing two large white bracelets.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Check this one out. I am tempted by the Imp of the Perverse. You never know when you might be called upon to judge an Easter egg contest.


----------



## dandypauper (Jun 10, 2007)

The difference between the two pictures is more than just that Gekko's not wearing his jacket. Presumably, he is wearing (1/2 of) a suit, since he knows that one shouldn't wear such a shirt with odd jacket + pants. If so, then judging by the pants, that's a very loud suit for a Wall St (the industry, not the movie) type. Add to that the tie and it's a very un-subtle getup. I, however, find neither of them very understated. Perhaps that is partly because I feel that that solid hot pink tie with matching PS is... if not un-subtle, at least sort of tasteless/Trump.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

This is very good for part of a "power look."

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=688124&postcount=12

I had not really thought about it for social, unless you are going straight to the event from work...

I do not see it as being "inappropriate" but I do not believe I would intentionally do it myself.


----------

